# Spontaneous Horniness



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Quick question: Have you ever just been sitting there at your work desk, going about your tasks, when all of a sudden you get that burning in your lions and you say to yourself "Damn! I need to fvck somebody. Now!" Or, "I wonder what hubby is doing? I wonder if he'll come home for lunch and romp with me?"

It seems with me these bouts of horniness just sort of come out of nowhere, and they can be somewhat irritating especially when there is no willing partner around. 

Just wonder how often this happens to any of you. This question is for both ladies and gents, married and unmarried.


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Not since high school. Sure wish MY wife would get that way!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Used to happen all the time. Then a few years of "nope".

Now, it comes and goes.

ETA: Before, when it happened often, was when I was newly married. The first 3 years before he left the first time. Through all this crap, I have come to learn some things about myself. Because of the sexual abuse in my past, I was very much trained to think my worth to someone was because of sex. I had a very unhealthy view of sex and my role in it with a partner. My worthiness of love was based on how much sex I would have (or so I thought). 

Now, after all the crap and going through the rebuilding, my focus is not about the sex itself but what it means to me and him. I have been used by many people (10 for the noseys.  H is my number 9) and allowed my body to be used in many ways before realizing it was unhealthy to ME even though I willingly participated before.

So I see sex differently. I still love it and want it, but not if it's empty. I won't be a masturbatory tool and I can easily get myself off alone. It's better than empty sex, to me. 



LOL I don't think you wanted all that in an answer, but there you go.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Yup, happens to me and, always has ... and I am loooong past the teenage years.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Yea it's tough trying to get paper work done when the desk keeps lifting off the floor.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Happens at least twice a week for me. It's annoying because with a toddler around unless it's nap-time or bedtime (and it's usually not, hence why I notice) then there is nothing I can do about it. :/


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

This has never happened to me, makes me feel broken. I have to work really hard to get in the mood.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> This has never happened to me, makes me feel broken. I have to work really hard to get in the mood.


I'm the same way. Not broken, just wired different.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> all of a sudden you get that burning in your lions and you say to yourself "Damn! I need to fvck somebody. Now!"


Are you sure that burning sensation isn't an STD?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, but I don't always get the rampant erections that I used to. I can be randy without a stiffy. :scratchhead:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

WyshIknew said:


> Yes, but I don't always get the rampant erections that I used to. I can be randy without a stiffy. :scratchhead:



That's not so puzzling. I find I get randy whether there's a stiffy present or not most days! :rofl:

So my answer would be yes...I've shut my office door for a spontaneous "conference call" on many occasions!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Damn.

I meant random!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Those random erections are running rampant!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Triggered by a thought, a song, the way the breeze is blowing... yes.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

also not like I used to, But back then it could happen more than once an hour.
MN


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, a lot more as I age.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

over20 said:


> Yes, a lot more as I age.


That does not bode well for the future...not sure what "more" spontaneous horniness would do to my productivity!


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Those random erections are running rampant!


I'm picturing a Godzilla-like p3nis destroying Tokyo.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ohiodude said:


> I'm picturing a Godzilla-like p3nis destroying Tokyo.


Perhaps it would 'lay' waste to the city?


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I always get randy without a stiffy. Maybe I'm broken.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Are you sure that burning sensation isn't an STD?


He he he....

You're just a flicking comedian aren't you?

No "like" button for you pal.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I always get randy without a stiffy. Maybe I'm broken.


Almost certainly. That's the hard truth.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Spontaneous yes. I'll be thinking ooo cookies....then DING DING I need to fvck. Craziest thing ever.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Spontaneous yes. I'll be thinking ooo cookies....then DING DING I need to fvck. Craziest thing ever.


Oh god, you said cookies..........


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Almost certainly. That's the hard truth.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


>


Never mind, keep it up and you'll be ok.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Never mind, keep it up and you'll be ok.


Thanks for the uplifting advice lol.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Does being naughty or a bit risky increase the spontaneity of the horniness?

Two incidents come to mind.

The first time we crossed Germany in our Impreza.

We got to 150mph on the Autobahn, took a few risks and it seemed to really excite Mrs Wysh. That was a good night.

Another time when the kids were small we had a motor home. On the way back across France something went wrong with the suspension, I had to jury rig something to keep us going and we were shetting bricks all the way back. She could hardly wait for the kids to get to sleep!

Must be a connection between the possible danger and excitement.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Closing threads has the same effect.


----------

